# .sgt File



## TLARS (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi,

Perhaps this isn't the correct place to post this but I'm sure someone from here could help me.

In Sage when you memorise something it is saved as an .sgt file. Does anyone know of an application that can open and edit this file?

regards


----------



## diddi (Nov 23, 2010)

youre right!

google says:

http://www.computerfileextensions.com/file-extensions.php/SGT


----------



## Peter_SSs (Nov 23, 2010)

Moved to correct Forum.


----------



## diddi (Nov 23, 2010)

peter, you have 'the power' =) im impressed.


----------



## Macropod (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi TLARS,

I see you've posted the same question at:
http://www.experts-exchange.com/Software/Misc/Q_22005469.html
where, apparently it has already been answered.

Please see: http://www.excelguru.ca/node/7

And, since anyone who hasn't subscribed to experts-exchange can't see the answers you've received there, please post the advice you've accepted here.


----------

